# Anyone know where I can purchase pdf film sheet music?



## JimDiGritz (Dec 22, 2022)

I'd love to analyse some more film scores but can only find the paper versions to buy. Sadly with shipping and import duties to the UK they cost upwards of $110 each and will take weeks to arrive.

I'm happy to pay c.$50 for a pdf version of the fulll orchestral scores, has anyone found a publisher that offers this?


----------



## Gil (Dec 23, 2022)

Hello,
You can find film music scores based in the UK at Chris Siddall at 85$.
Also, James Horner's Willow score has been re-released as digital download: with some code I paid only around 50$!
Regards,
Gil.


----------



## JimDiGritz (Dec 23, 2022)

Gil said:


> Hello,
> You can find film music scores based in the UK at Chris Siddall at 85$.
> Also, James Horner's Willow score has been re-released as digital download: with some code I paid only around 50$!
> Regards,
> Gil.


Thanks! I'd forgotten that Chris Siddall was UK based... still a pdf that I could reprint and scrawl over would be great!


----------



## JimDiGritz (Dec 24, 2022)

I'd also like to admit my own mistake in case anyone else finds this thread!

Chris Siddall DOES sell digital/pdf film scores! Sadly not everything and mostly just single tracks, but am going to buy some now!!


----------

